# to the GXP guy who wanted to race an m5



## payam972 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/24/autos/pontiac_obit/index.htm?postversion=2009042414

that sucks.


----------



## cmurphy24 (Jan 25, 2009)

damn this economy sucks


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

That is very bad news about Pontiac going away. I've been seriously considering a G8 in a couple years. A four door with one of the LS series of engines.

I've been dreaming about all the go fast items that fit the LS engine series. You can go to a dealer and get all kinds of serious hp items, cams, heads, intake manifolds, even a Roots style blower.

What a sad day


----------



## usedbimmer (Apr 2, 2009)

Too bad GM didn't have their act together prior to releasing this car. It really is a sweet car. Bet there are going to be some pretty good deals out there on it, anyway.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good riddance***8230;GM's been competing with itself for decades and finally has realized that they need to produce one or two lines of quality product in order to sell numbers. 

Ask a GMC guy what he thinks of Chevy***8230;the trucks are built on the same line but my experience has been that the owners consider the other brand to be inferior. Consolidating brands is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a feeling the G8 will live on as a Chevy, and probably a form of it will emerge as a Cadillac--long term plans have Cadillac moving out of the "luxury" sector firmly into "performance." We shall see....


----------



## SikMindz (Feb 11, 2008)

The G8 every else is pretty much the Chevy Lumina anyhow. I can see them rebadging it in the feature. Supposedly they'll sell pretty close to all produced in the limited production run thus far.


----------



## Calicoastin (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems like a RWD Impala will be available in the future.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I can hope that the LS with options will show up in a challenger to BMW. Rather than enviromental green.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Waveho said:


> I have a feeling the G8 will live on as a Chevy, and probably a form of it will emerge as a Cadillac--long term plans have Cadillac moving out of the "luxury" sector firmly into "performance." We shall see....


It'd be a good thing. Chevy cars of late have been rebranded Daewoos. Wikipedia's all over it


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Waveho said:


> I have a feeling the G8 will live on as a Chevy, and probably a form of it will emerge as a Cadillac--long term plans have Cadillac moving out of the "luxury" sector firmly into "performance." We shall see....


The Caddi has a long way to go to be a serious performer. I've driven two different CTS's on trips. They are nice cars but big and heavy.

GM could build a four door, right in between the BMW 3 and 5 series, with a hot LS series engine and a sweet suspension. Maybe a 4 door on the Vette chassis.  :dunno:


----------



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

Rural America and NASCAR fans will be pissed, but I'm not surprised at the move.

However, GM is getting their act together on some products at least. The new Chevy Traverse, latest of the "lambda" platform following the GM Acadia, Saturn Outlook, and Buick Enclave, has been very well received by reviewers. I recently shopped the Traverse against the Subey B9 Tribeca, Mazda CX9, Toyota Highlander, Honda Pilot, Chrysler Journey, VW Rouaton, Toyota Venza, and Hyundai Veracruz. I drove all these vehicles for first hand experience (including all the Traverse siblings). We were looking to replace our 02 Suburban for the long family hauls. Last week I made the call--bought a loaded black AWD Traverse LTZ with all the bells and whistles. (air conditioned (and heated) seats!! This should be standard on all cars! It rocks!) It was simply the best fit for us and I was very, very pleased with the fit and finish, roominess, and overall style of the Traverse. Only have had it a week but very impressed with it. I compared well against all the SUV crossovers that I drove...which was pretty much all of them. Auto-folding mirrors, remote start, rear camera and parking sensors, 20" allow wheels, and true third-row seating along with good rear storage even with rear seats up was best of the bunch as far as available options. I know I sound like a salesman, but I can't help but be impressed with the overall styling, ride, and fit and finish of this truck. So I did my part in helping the economy! Got more than I expected for the high mileage 02 'Burb, tons off the sticker on the Traverse, and had them throw in some more goodies. You can really get the deal you want for a GM if you have the means right now. This is the SUV crossover that GM SHOULD have built five years ago.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

usedbimmer said:


> ...Bet there are going to be some pretty good deals out there on it, anyway.


+1. I almost traded my 540 for a G8 GT a couple weeks ago, but the dealer wouldn't budge on the price. Now, for the right price I'd definitely consider trading it in again. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the warranty should still be honored even if they're axed right?


----------



## hapn14 (Dec 7, 2007)

POof540i said:


> +1. I almost traded my 540 for a G8 GT a couple weeks ago, but the dealer wouldn't budge on the price. Now, for the right price I'd definitely consider trading it in again. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the warranty should still be honored even if they're axed right?


Yup it will be honored at GM dealerships...


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good riddance.

I have always hated the fact that Pontiacs have imitation kidney grilles and red gauges.

Everything about a Pontiac is tacky!


----------



## TheStig (Oct 22, 2008)

They have to many brands anyway, they should just have Chevy and Cadillac...


----------



## Spokane540ia (Jul 4, 2008)

franka said:


> The Caddi has a long way to go to be a serious performer. I've driven two different CTS's on trips. They are nice cars but big and heavy.
> 
> The Cadillac CTS V was meant to compete with the M5, and according to reports I've seen, does a pretty good job. http://www.fastestlaps.com/article4787c81c413bf.html
> 
> ...


----------



## payam972 (Sep 28, 2007)

well..the ctsv set a sedan record on the ring. beat the m5. so. im sure it handles better too.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wonder how GM would fare if they had to live up to the standards they do in Europe. At least in the EU the automotive press isn't scared to say "This car blows chunks," something that the US press gets all worried about in case they lose ad revenue.


----------



## klondike_kat (Apr 13, 2009)

*Press doesn't bash US autos?!?!*

At least in the EU the automotive press isn't scared to say "This car blows chunks," something that the US press gets all worried about in case they lose ad revenue.

You are kidding right? Have you been in a cave the last six months? The automotive press bashes US vehicles left and right and most Americans want to the US industry die based on what you see in the news. And don't even get me started on Consumer Reports.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

klondike_kat said:


> You are kidding right? Have you been in a cave the last six months? The automotive press bashes US vehicles left and right and most Americans want to the US industry die based on what you see in the news. And don't even get me started on Consumer Reports.


Watch Top Gear. Now watch the american equivalent. Read a review of a car in a paper or any magazine, there's nary a nit to pick, according to the press around here.

They're bashing the big three as an industry, saying they're making "bad cars" but that's the business press, not the automotive press, and they're not being more specific, i.e. saying that the trim in every single north american car is cheaper than a Hyundai's trim.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

This is how my friends and I think of Pontiac.. If only we could do that to those cars. 





awwww thats so sad. 
I cant believe some of you guys are sad for that.

LOL Im jumping up and laughing and smiling when I heard that! 
Pontiac got what they deserved, their cars were POS. Everyone knows it. I hope they dont come back. GM should spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## xpcgamer (Aug 30, 2004)

Wonder what kind of a deal I could get on an G8 for the wife. Was going to do a G37 Sedan.


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

roadwarrior687 said:


>


A bit unfair to Ford--they have rejected all bailout money...so far.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Bethesda E39 said:


> Good riddance. I have always hated the fact that Pontiacs have imitation kidney grilles and red gauges.Everything about a Pontiac is tacky!


You are probably too young to know about the Pancho's racing heritage (road and drag)and popularity for many years.

There was the Tri power GTO and all the Wide Track cars


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

bump for Pontiac.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Its too bad about Pontiac, but they are LONG past their prime to say the least. Its not the 60's anymore and they failed to keep up with the crowd. Same story with Oldsmobile.


----------



## lsfeder (Jun 13, 2008)

HAHA... Oldsmobile ironically now belongs to Toyota. Wikipedia it... the trademark lawyers feel asleep at the wheel and let the rights to that name expire. Toyota jumped on it like white on rice... makes you wonder if youll see a rocket V8 comeback in an Avalon ;-)


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

GM will be cut down to GMC, Chevy, Buick and Caddy. Saturn and anything else they had are done, gone.

Why Buick?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

franka said:


> The Caddi has a long way to go to be a serious performer. I've driven two different CTS's on trips. They are nice cars but big and heavy.
> 
> GM could build a four door, right in between the BMW 3 and 5 series, with a hot LS series engine and a sweet suspension. Maybe a 4 door on the Vette chassis.  :dunno:


Has anyone introduced you to the Cadi CTS-V?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

P.S. this sucks for Pontiac. The only true GM performance line. And what the hell? GM is keeping BUICK but ditching Pontiac? :dunno:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

bmw_n00b13 said:


> It'd be a good thing. Chevy cars of late have been rebranded Daewoos. Wikipedia's all over it


All manufacturers partner with others to mix-n-match cars. This isn't even sold domestically so is this relevant in any way?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Mack said:


> Has anyone introduced you to the Cadi CTS-V?


No. The performance model? I'm not in the market for a car.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Mack said:


> All manufacturers partner with others to mix-n-match cars. This isn't even sold domestically so is this relevant in any way?


Mix and Match what?


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

franka said:


> No. The performance model? I'm not in the market for a car.


It's an incredible Car actually. Caddy aimed squarely at the M5 and what they came up with is pretty impressive. CTS-V vs. M5


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

franka said:


> Mix and Match what?


Mazda and Ford, Chrysler and Mitsubishi, Chevy and Suzuki, on and on and on. I'm just saying this isn't anything new.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

franka said:


> GM will be cut down to GMC, Chevy, Buick and Caddy. Saturn and anything else they had are done, gone.
> 
> Why Buick?


Buick will stay because they sell better. Especially in China they sell like crazy, that new crossover thing is keeping them afloat.


----------



## SikMindz (Feb 11, 2008)

franka said:


> GM will be cut down to GMC, Chevy, Buick and Caddy. Saturn and anything else they had are done, gone.
> 
> Why Buick?





Mack said:


> P.S. this sucks for Pontiac. The only true GM performance line. And what the hell? GM is keeping BUICK but ditching Pontiac? :dunno:





dannyc9997 said:


> Buick will stay because they sell better. Especially in China they sell like crazy, that new crossover thing is keeping them afloat.


Cosign. GM's business in China is flourishing due to Buick. Buicks are for ballers there from what I've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## abanjableu (Feb 18, 2009)

TheStig said:


> They have to many brands anyway, they should just have Chevy and Cadillac...


I think they should just have the cobalt, and the corvette 

The only reason the cobalt should stay is because they make me giggle...
There are several companies (look in this months dupont registry) who make amazing cars from the the corvette...so they should keep them too. Maybe throw out the unions with all their other garbage!


----------



## abanjableu (Feb 18, 2009)

hehe...I'm sure I stirred up so much $hit with that last comment...have fun guys


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Proof that china has ZERO taste in cars. pfffft!


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

abanjableu said:


> I think they should just have the cobalt, and the corvette
> 
> The only reason the cobalt should stay is because they make me giggle...
> There are several companies (look in this months dupont registry) who make amazing cars from the the corvette...so they should keep them too. Maybe throw out the unions with all their other garbage!





abanjableu said:


> hehe...I'm sure I stirred up so much $hit with that last comment...have fun guys


No comment :rofl:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

Isn't posting "no comment" in all actuality a comment?


----------



## Cereall (Feb 4, 2009)

while some people are glad Pontiac gone, it is still a very sad day thinking about all the jobs and people hurt from this. Especially living in Michigan around many manufacturing places hearing all these stories of friends and the friends of friends getting laid off... i cringe everyday hearing these companies on the brink of total failure...

and it seems Buick was ranked the most luxurious brand of cars or most reliable... i remember seeing something like that on Yahoo couple weeks ago... 

I am sad to see them go and though...


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

Mack said:


> It's an incredible Car actually. Caddy aimed squarely at the M5 and what they came up with is pretty impressive. CTS-V vs. M5


Yes, pretty impressive....but after how many years?


----------



## doru (Sep 28, 2007)

abanjableu said:


> Maybe throw out the unions with all their other garbage!


Some Governments don't learn even from recent history.
Union = mild for of Communism. It went bankrupt in 1989.
(There are other things going on and they still cannot learn)


----------



## SikMindz (Feb 11, 2008)

doru said:


> Yes, pretty impressive....but after how many years?


I think your views parallel the sentiment the general public holds. I'm neither agreeing nor disagreeing but based on a lot of reports GM brands are far from the worst based on customer satisfaction, complaints filed, et al. The biggest hold up is the PERCEIVED value/quality that the majority of the country holds in regards to GM. While not totally unfounded there are many things right about the company that if people were to actually test drive or try a GM product they'd be surprised.

But fact of the matter is is that most people wont. Some brands disappearing is the least of the problem. Like a previous poster said what's really going to be the killer is the sheer volume of jobs that are going to disappear due to the downsizing.


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

doru said:


> Yes, pretty impressive....but after how many years?


Are you insinuating that a Caddy would have more maintenance problems after a high amount of mileage than a bimmer?


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Mack said:


> Isn't posting "no comment" in all actuality a comment?


No comment to that either :rofl: :eeps:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

dannyc9997 said:


> No comment to that either :rofl: :eeps:


Touche'


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Mack said:


> Isn't posting "no comment" in all actuality a comment?


No.

No comment could be a yes a no or anything in between. :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

roadwarrior687 said:


> <ad>


What's particularly funny about the idiot that made that fake ad: he choose "Subaru" to represent the evil foreign car manufacturers. First of all, couldn't he come up with a bigger name, like Toyota or Honda? Second, Subaru builds a share of its cars in Indiana (and many others build cars here too). GM builds cars in Canada, and Chrysler builds in Mexico. Who's evil again? Finally, and to me the funniest part, GM was in bed with Subaru. Remember the re-badged WRX sold as a Saab? Nobody else does either, but until 2005 GM owned a chunk of Subaru.


----------

